# not sure????



## TUX (Jan 4, 2004)

want to have a grass effect coming out of the gravel but not sure if it's easy and weather it'll be ne good???? wot plants would be good for this sort of effect.....


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

sounds like it would look very cool to me. i think it will be hard to accomplish though...

good luck


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

im getting some clover that grow small, and have undergravel runners to spread like wildfire.
unfortunately at the time i had crabs in my tank, and they ate it all!


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

I think your looking for a plant called hair grass, I believe you can also get dwarf hair grass. If your new to live plants it might be a challenge. I personally dont have live plants either so I dont have any suggestions beside plastic. They do make sheets of stuff that you can cut into a specific pattern and then cover it with your substrate. Ive been thinking about trying it myself just havent gotten around to it. It might add some difficulty when it come time to clean but it shoulnd be to bad.

Heres an example but they dont have a grass like one listed.
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1134071847234


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

you could try micro sword, it grows hella quick but it demands a little more fertilizers than most plants. Try looking in the planted section


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Aquatic Plants forum


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

yep, microsword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis) has a great lawn effect but requires a good fine fertilized substrate and atleast 3 wpg to get that lawn effect.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I would use either dwarf saggitaria, or dwarf hair grass. You will need a fine substrate, co2 and about 3 wpg if you want the carpet to grow quickly. Dwarf sag and hair grass will grow in a low light environment, it would take a while if you don't use co2 with of course high-lighting. I attempted to do this in my 75 without co2 and I got mad algae, got frustrated and started over. Trying to do it now with my 40, in a low light non-co2 setting again. 
View attachment 86358


----------

